# Schöner heller Gelbton



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

 Für unseren Jahresbericht haben wir beschlossen jedem Kapitel eine eigene Farbe zu geben. Das erste Kapitel soll gelb werden. Damit nicht alles einfärbig ist haben wir beschlossen jeweils einen hellen und einen dunklen Farbton zu verwenden.
 Bei den Gelbtönen haben wir allerdings ein Problem, da wir keinen schönen hellen Gelbton hinbekommen.
 Kann uns vielleicht jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Das verstehe ich irgendwie nich.
Ihr macht einen Jahresbericht mit Photoshop?
Wenn ja (was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann) habt Ihr doch einen Farbwähler und Ihr müßt doch wissen welcher Gelbton euch gefält!

Axel


----------



## Reinforcement (8. Juni 2005)

Außerdem ist es immer besser einen Bericht mit Schrift in einem 
Vektorprogramm zu machen als in Photoshop!
So ist jedenfalls die professionelle Vorgehensweise!

Aber den gelbton.................was soll man da sagen
Nimm einfach das schöne gelb..........na?
Weißt du jetzt welches ich meine?


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. Juni 2005)

Na ja!

Wie dem auch sei, klick mal hier: http://www.uni-magdeburg.de/counter/rgb.txt.shtml
Da haste jede menge Auswahl.

Gruss Axel


----------



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

Hi!

 Den Jahresbericht selbst machen wir in Adobe InDesign. Doch die Grafiken, die als Vorlage dienen designen wir in Photoshop.
 Das Problem ist, dass es keinen wirklich schönen hellfen Gelbton gibt, den man nachher auch gut lesen kann.

 dort: http://www.uni-magdeburg.de/counter/rgb.txt.shtml#Yellow gibt es zwar viele Gelbtöne
 als dunkler Gelbton wäre der hier ja auch super FFFF00
 nur einen hellen Gelbton gibt es nicht wirklich
 ich glaub ihr versteht mich nicht was ich mit hell meine

 im Anhang seht ihr wie unsere Farbtabelle aussieht


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2005)

Die Farben sind ja auch für WebSites in deinem geposteten Link 
Der Anhang geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.
Wenn du das ganze nachher in CMYK druckst (wovon ich mal ausgeh) hast du eh total andere Farben, als die wie du sie in dem Link siehst, da CMYK allg. keine 'knalligen' Farben hat.
Außer du hast bisher im RGB bereich in PS gearbeitet. Dann stell mal um, dann wirst du sehen, was ich mein 

Aber das Gelb-Problem kenn ich von ner WebSite für die ich das Layout erstellt hab. 
Ein schönes helles Gelb als Hintergrund kann man kaum  lesen und sobald es dunkler und damit angenehmer als Untergrund wird, sieht es gleich wieder leicht grün- bzw. graustichig aus :/


----------



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

wir arbeiten eh in CMYK und nicht in RGB
 genau das mein ich, es wird grünstichig oder grau oder braun oder auch orange aber nicht hellgelb
 genau das ist mein Problem


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2005)

Probier es vielleicht mal mit nem Gelbton, der mehr ins pastellmäßige geht.
Ist zwar dann etwas schwächer, aber mit nem etwas kräftigeren Orange (hattest ja oben was von 2 Tönen geschrieben) kann man das Ganze dann wieder etwas 'aufpeppen' und die beiden Farben - find ich - harmonieren auch schön zueinander.


----------



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

k, ich werds mal damit versuchen
 danke!


----------

